# Drinking water at work??



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Long story short. The manager at my work has told us we are no longer allowed to drink water during our workin shift. We are entitled to two fifteen minute breaks and a half hour break in an 8 1/2 hour shift.

Surely there must be some law on this?

I work in a bakery, working with ovens that go well over 200 degrees, not sure if that makes a difference.

Anyone know anything that could help me with this?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Surely that is illegal.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure thats in breach of your human rights.

Ok maybe not tea or coffee but water is a god given right.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.lynnefeatherstone.org/2008/08/right-to-drink-water-on-job-defended-by-local-mp.htm


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know it's a human right that the company have to supply drinking water but I can't find any laws etc on how often we are entitle to drink it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

They can't deny you the right to drink water when you are thirsty. That's ludicrous.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

It's illegal. Go to your local citizen's advice bureau and ask them for advice.


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> http://www.lynnefeatherstone.org/2008/08/right-to-drink-water-on-job-defended-by-local-mp.htm


Thanks a million for that link. That was exactly the sort of thing I was hoping for. I will take great pleasure in shoving that down my mangers fat neck!


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

You are entitled to use the toilet or drink water whenever you like at work. I know that for a fact. You should go see citizens advice though as someone said.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

rustie83 said:


> Thanks a million for that link. That was exactly the sort of thing I was hoping for. I will take great pleasure in shoving that down my mangers fat neck!


Good on you mate!

You need to stand up for your basic human right.

Please let us know the outcome, I would be very intrested in this.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've just come back from an "unofficial meeting" and as soon as I showed him the link he backed down. With his tail between his legs he apologised for over reacting and informed they will will have a managers meeting in the morning to find a better way of allowing us water while at work.

Thanks again everyone. it's always good to get one over the managers in this place.


----------



## stu4evablue (Mar 20, 2010)

i work in a chemical and dusty environment (fiberglass) 9.5 hours a day with 2 x15 minute breaks and 30 minutes lunch but the water is there at all times you really need to see someone about this like gym bunny said local citizen's advice bureau

or if all else fails (as long as you wear the hair net underneath)


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I believe the law is something along the lines of " Cool and refreshing beverage". It's a strange one the law on breaks, sionce joining the EU we've lost the rights we used to have, ie 2x15mins and a 30minute break. The European Working Time Directive now gives you 20 minutes for every 6 hours, thats it. BUT, there is such a thing in British common Law as "Normal Custom & Practise", which means an employer cannot change what is the norm without prior consulatation and 90 days notice.

Easier said than done but I'd be looking for another job. I fear for this country as with all the union bashing that goes on nowadays, our working practices are worse than they were before the factory acts of the 1800's. There used to be laws for breaks, laws for maximum working days, and fear caused by media generated recession is stripping us of these basic rights.

Phew rant over


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

surely if you work in a hot environment its safer for you to drink water then collapse?

seems a weird one to me to be honest


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

*fake* a collapse due to heat exhaustion then sue the fvckers


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Go the full hog and make the Manager look a t1t mate...its bang out of order,in fact i would go out of my way to drink even more in front of the pr1ck.

Job or no job...tell him water is needed to sustain life...and yours is worth more than his fcuked up idea


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BillC said:


> It's a strange one the law on breaks, sionce joining the EU we've lost the rights we used to have, ie 2x15mins and a 30minute break. The European Working Time Directive now gives you 20 minutes for every 6 hours, thats it. *BUT, there is such a thing in British common Law as "Normal Custom & Practise", which means an employer cannot change what is the norm without prior consulatation and 90 days notice*.


That's a good bit of info there. Wish i'd known about that last xmas.

We have never had to work boxing day or new years day in our factory in the seven years i've been there.

A couple of weeks before xmas last year, managment told us that we would have to work them. No extra pay. The reason they gave was that we get 28 days holiday which makes up for the bank holidays (which is correct).

Wish I had this info back then to throw in their faces. Only gave us a couple of weeks notice and they fcked up a lot of people's xmas plans.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Surely that is illegal.


It is, anything over 92 degrees and they have to provide you with unlimited free fluids like water or squash. Try this little gem. http://www.hse.gov.uk/temperature/thermal/faq.htm


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That's a good bit of info there. Wish i'd known about that last xmas.
> 
> We have never had to work boxing day or new years day in our factory in the seven years i've been there.
> 
> ...


You cannot be made to work bank holidays, it's illegal. It has to be written into your contract. IF you had no spare holidays, they should allow you to work it if you so desire or get it unpaid.

Just to make you feel better, we get offered to work Xmas day and boxing day and get paid 12 hours + 48 hours disturbance allowance + they'll buy the day off in leiu it generates for 18 hours. Basically 78 hours paid for 12 hours worked. We tell them to get knotted. Now if they'd let us just work boxing day without Xmas day we would.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BillC said:


> You cannot be made to work bank holidays, it's illegal. It has to be written into your contract. IF you had no spare holidays, they should allow you to work it if you so desire or get it unpaid.
> 
> Just to make you feel better, we get offered to work Xmas day and boxing day and get paid 12 hours + 48 hours disturbance allowance + they'll buy the day off in leiu it generates for 18 hours. Basically 78 hours paid for 12 hours worked. We tell them to get knotted. Now if they'd let us just work boxing day without Xmas day we would.


The company I work for are ****. No union to fight our case either.

Sooner i'm out of there the better. Been there seven years, worked my way up from the shop floor to supervisor. Problem is it's very well paid and nothing in this area comes close. And I mean not close at all.

Sounds like a good deal you've got with your employer. I'm with you about working xmas day though. No chance.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Jesus christ, I've heard of some p1ss-poor managers, but what in the holy hell does your boss think he's going to achieve with a rule like that?!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nidge said:


> It is, anything over 92 degrees and they have to provide you with unlimited free fluids like water or squash. Try this little gem. http://www.hse.gov.uk/temperature/thermal/faq.htm


HSE legislation is useless.

Full of "get out of jail free" language.



*Health and safety legislation*
​
*
*



8 Regulation 7 of the Workplace (Health, Safety and

Welfare) Regulations 1992 (The Workplace Regulations)

requires that the 'temperature in all workplaces inside
​
buildings shall be reasonable during working hours'.

Define "reasonable". What is reasonable to one person may not be reasonable to someone else.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

rustie83 said:


> Long story short. The manager at my work has told us we are no longer allowed to drink water during our workin shift. We are entitled to two fifteen minute breaks and a half hour break in an 8 1/2 hour shift.
> 
> Surely there must be some law on this?
> 
> ...


Illegal.. talk to the powers that be, or tell him that you are going to unless he sorts that out immediately !


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

the fcukin nazi got short ar$e syndrom or what, the thigs they try to get away with IF YOU LET THEM


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

We provide chilled water in all of our production areas and also provide complimentary soft drinks during the summer months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Khaos said:


> *fake* a collapse due to heat exhaustion then sue the fvckers


Do this!! :thumb:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

drink it out a bottle and they can't say a thing, as an open cup may be an issue Or just walk of to go for a water break anytime you want.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

thats completely and utterly illegal, not allowed to eat yes but drink water no.

The water companies cant even cut your water off, there not allowed, not even if you dont pay them, so that shows you how illegal that really is.


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> drink it out a bottle and they can't say a thing, as an open cup may be an issue Or just walk of to go for a water break anytime you want.


Sadly that's how this all started. Someone left a bottle on the table over night and because we wouldn't grass on that person. So the manager has just stopped everyone from drinking out of bottles.

Since my last post on this topic said manager has come back fighting. He read the article (see page 1) and said it does mean anything. We've been told that we are allowed to drink from the public fountain at the other end of the building.... But if we use it then he will enforce tighter lunch breaks (everyone has an extra 5 minutes or so.

So im still looking for a way to sort this guys. Hope you can help.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

You need to inform a full time union official or if your not in one, form one. They'll soon let you have water before you form an official union. One of the few good things to come from this labour gov't is the right to form a union. Sacking you for being in a union carries penalties that aren't worth it to an employer. If you have a visit from a union rep to form a union, you'll probrably find your line manager gets the boot for causing ruptions.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What an absolute joke!!! Surely you cannot drink enough in a day just on your breaks, i always have a drnik of water beside me at work and could never get enough in just on my breaks.

I would be shocked if this wasnt in breach of your human rights!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

How about they supply the water bottles with your names on them? Then if one is left its your own fault?

Union is certainly a good idea.


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> How about they supply the water bottles with your names on them? Then if one is left its your own fault?
> 
> Union is certainly a good idea.


They are not prepared to supply us with anything at the moment. We've even offered to buy our own bottles with names on but that was refused.

I've got a meeting with the warehouse manager sometime between now and half six. Having already spoken to the bakery manager and the departments manager im not holding my breathe.

Seeking union help is an idea but for me it would be a last resort. Im leaving the company in 6 months so im trying cause as few hassles as possible and I know they don't like union guys around here....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All the more reason to get them involved mate, things like this are what they are there for.


----------

